# wie lange halten eure Five Ten ?



## ghostmuc (4. Oktober 2015)

wollte mal fragen wie lange eure Five Ten so halten. Habe mir vor 3 Monaten neue Freerider Contact gekauft und jetzt ist die Sohle vorne schon durch und es ist ein Loch drin. Finde das schon sehr wenig. So viel gefahren bin ich damit nicht, in der Mitte ist die Sohle noch top.
Und meine letzten haben über ein jahr gehalten.

Bzw in dem Zusammenhang, wie lange sind die Pins an euren Pedalen. Habe die Reverse Escape Pro drauf mit 4,5mm Pins. Sind die zu lang und liegts daran ?


----------



## killerschnauze (6. Oktober 2015)

Schau mal nach Shoedoo oder Quicksohl, damit kriegst die wieder geflickt.
Ich persönlich fahr die Adidas Terrex solo an 4mm  Gewindepins( Chinapedal) und 5m Pins (Saint) bisher ist nix durch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostmuc (6. Oktober 2015)

Shoegoo hab ich daheim, aber das is ja auch keine Lösung dafür das die Schuhe nach 3 Monaten durch sind. Hab die jetzt mal reklamiert.
Meine anderen Freerider sehen nach über einem Jahr ned so schlimm aus
Hab mir jetzt auch die Adidas bestellt, bin mal gespannt drauf


----------



## cxfahrer (6. Oktober 2015)

Die alten aus 2007 halten ewig. Die neuen Freerider vxi zeigen Verschleiss. Pins so 3-4mm, aber zB an den Vaults hab ich die umgedreht, das war sonst zuviel grip.


----------



## Muckal (6. Oktober 2015)

Impact High hab ich seit ca. 3 Jahren auf Icons und Vaults und die sind immer noch ok von der Sohle her, langsam beginnt sie sich abzulösen, aber noch lange nicht kritisch.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (6. Oktober 2015)

hab nen satz impact low, die wurden im juli ein jahr alt. hab im ballenbereich leichte rissbildung der sohle (so wie bei fast jedem schuh den ich besitze). gehalten haben bei mir bisher nur springerstiefel (hab meine seit 13 jahren)


----------



## paddl (8. Oktober 2015)

Habe die Impact low nun schon seit 3,5 Jahren. Die Sohle hat schon gut gelitten aber es ist noch Material drauf, mittlerweile löst sie sich leider vorne komplett ab.


----------



## reinera (8. Oktober 2015)

Hi, 

habe die alten Impact Low von 2011, die Sohle sieht trotz DMR Vault noch ganz ok aus. Das Fußbett Innen löst sich langsam auf - Zu häufig nass gewesen.

Dieses Jahr dann die neuen Impaxt VXI geholt. Grip nochmal ne Nummer besser, allerdings haben nach 3 Monaten jeweils 2 Pins im Mittelfußbereich Löcher in der Sohle verursacht. Die restlichen Pins sieht man auch recht deutlich im Gummi.

Wurde von 5.10 (über Händler) ohne Probleme ausgetauscht. Sieht aber nach einem Problem mit der neuen Mi6 Mischung aus, die alte Stealth war wohl wesentlich zäher/haltbarer.

Gruß Reiner


----------



## thomas.h (9. Oktober 2015)

Die Sohle erlebt bei mir das durchscheuern gar nie, weil sie sich wie bei einigen hier und bei allen im Bekanntenkreis (wir gehen mit den Schuhen recht viel bei Tragetouren) die Sohl nach nicht einmal einem Jahr vom Schuh ablöst.
Haltbarkeit ist der Grund, warum ich mir inzwischen keine mehr kaufe...


----------



## Tob1as (9. Oktober 2015)

Meine alten haben ewig gehalten:




Zu den VXI kann ich noch nichts sagen:
Nach 6 Monaten habe ich immer Ersatz auf Garantie bekommen,
da sich die komplette Sohle löst.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (9. Oktober 2015)

ich habe Baron, Impact und Freerider vxi..., Baron und Impact halten ewig, die vxi sind Käse. Löcher in den Sohlen, und die Sohle löst sich komplett vom Rest des Schuhs ab.

Kaufe ich jedenfalls nicht nochmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmaurer (9. Oktober 2015)

ghostmuc schrieb:


> Habe mir vor 3 Monaten neue Freerider Contact gekauft und jetzt ist die Sohle vorne schon durch und es ist ein Loch drin. Finde das schon sehr wenig. So viel gefahren bin ich damit nicht, in der Mitte ist die Sohle noch top.
> Und meine letzten haben über ein jahr gehalten.


FiveTen Contact mit Shimano Saint flats pins ohne Spacer und bei mir das gleiche Problem. 4 Monate alt und fast hinüber. Der neue Gummi ist einfach zu weich!

Zum Vergleich: Die Sohle von meinem mittlerweile 4 Jahre alten Sam Hill hatte da nicht nur besseren Grip sondern hielt locker 3 Jahre durch!!


----------



## ghostmuc (10. Oktober 2015)

meine wurden anstandlos zurückgenommen, war aber wohl auch Kulanz vom Händler. Find ich aber top


----------



## Deleted253406 (11. Oktober 2015)

Meine Freerider VXI haben jetzt 2.000 km auf dem Buckel.
Bis auf leichte Abdrücke und minimalste Materialausbrüche durch die Pins kein nennenswerter Verschleiß.
Sohle ist auch noch nicht gebrochen.


----------



## Sportback513 (11. Oktober 2015)

Bei meinen Freerider Contact mit Shimano Saint Pedalen das gleiche Problem.
Hab nach ca. 3 Monaten schon Löcher drin.
Sind jetzt mit Shoedoo geflickt,das hält bislang ganz gut.


----------



## ghostmuc (11. Oktober 2015)

hab heute mal kurz die Adidas Terrex getestet. Fühlen sich sehr gut an


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Oktober 2015)

Freerider 2,5 Jahre un ca. 4000km -> Sohle sieht ziemlich abgerockt aus und is auch nich mehr ganz Wasserdicht, Schuh funktioniert ansonsten einwandfrei was den Grip und so angeht. Fahre ich jetz bis das se ganz auseinander fliegen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everywhere.local (12. Oktober 2015)

ich befinde meine Stealth für unzerstörbar


----------



## LandyChris (12. Oktober 2015)

thomas.h schrieb:


> Die Sohle erlebt bei mir das durchscheuern gar nie, weil sie sich wie bei einigen hier und bei allen im Bekanntenkreis (wir gehen mit den Schuhen recht viel bei Tragetouren) die Sohl nach nicht einmal einem Jahr vom Schuh ablöst.
> Haltbarkeit ist der Grund, warum ich mir inzwischen keine mehr kaufe...


bei mir halten sie


----------



## thomas.h (12. Oktober 2015)

... ja, aber nur in diesem Jahr. Solange du sie lichtgeschützt lagerst


----------



## wildbiker (12. Oktober 2015)

schraeg schrieb:


> Freerider 2,5 Jahre un ca. 4000km -> Sohle sieht ziemlich abgerockt aus und is auch nich mehr ganz Wasserdicht, Schuh funktioniert ansonsten einwandfrei was den Grip und so angeht. Fahre ich jetz bis das se ganz auseinander fliegen !


 
Joa, bei mir auch so in etwa. 2 Paar Freerider innerhalb 3 Jahren gekillt. 1 Paar neue FiveTen Freerider Contact hab ich noch, da pennen mir die Füße nach geraumer Zeit ein, ist bei den normalen Freerider nicht passiert. Hab mir jetzt die Specialized 2FO Flat zugelegt, find die Sohle härter als bei den FiveTen und auch weiter geschnitten.


----------



## ghostmuc (13. Oktober 2015)

zwar OT jetzt,aber die Adidas heute zum ersten mal im Gelände gefahren. Sehr geiler Grip, und die bequemsten Bike Schuhe die ich je hatte. Und das obwohl ich in den Fiveten angepasste orthopädische Einlagge drin hatte


----------



## killerschnauze (13. Oktober 2015)

Terrex trail cross oder terrex solo?
MfG
Martin


----------



## ghostmuc (13. Oktober 2015)

Terrex Cross Trail


----------



## tmf_superhero (13. Oktober 2015)

3 Jahre meinen Impact Low...hält immer noch.
Zwar einige Löcher auf der Oberseite, dementsprechend hin und wieder wassereinbruch aber der Grip ist immer noch bombe.
Den Winter wird er noch überstehen, danach kommt ein neuer Impact Low.


----------



## Ganiscol (22. Oktober 2015)

Die sind jetzt 3 Monate gefahren worden. Die Sohle hat schon nach 3 Wochen angefangen sich zu lösen. Die klassischen Freerider sehen nicht mal nach einem Jahr und mehr so aus, auch weil im Mittelbereich des Contact die Sohle viel zu dünn ist und von den Pins komplett durchstochen wurde. Das nächste wäre dann wohl das die Sohle ausreisst.

Wenn die Befestigung und Dicke der Sohle keine komplette Fehlkonstruktion wäre, wärs ansonsten ein top Schuh. Gript (neu) wie ein Tier, fühlt sich weniger wabbelig an als die Freerider aber längst nicht so klobig wie die solideren Modelle. Aber das ist alles nix wert wenn die Sohle nicht am Schuh bleibt...

Hab jetzt meine reklamiert, mal sehen ob ich mein Geld zurück bekomme.


----------



## BN_Nik (29. Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen, 
eure Berichte bezüglich des Freerider Contacts sind ja teilweise wirklich vernichtend.
Das finde ich sehr schade da ich das neue Design in grau/orange ziemlich gelungen finde. 
Welche Alternativen gibt es im 5.10 Lager denn? 
Vielleicht der Freerider Elements? Oder ist die Situation mit der Sohle bei dem Modell ähnlich? 
Der impact ist für mich leider raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (29. Oktober 2015)

thomas.h schrieb:


> Die Sohle erlebt bei mir das durchscheuern gar nie, weil sie sich wie bei einigen hier und bei allen im Bekanntenkreis (wir gehen mit den Schuhen recht viel bei Tragetouren) die Sohl nach nicht einmal einem Jahr vom Schuh ablöst.
> Haltbarkeit ist der Grund, warum ich mir inzwischen keine mehr kaufe...



+1
doch, eine Ausnahme: am letzten Freerider Elements mit MI6 Sohle hatte die Sohle Löcher bevor sie sich abgelöst hat. 
Selber die Freerider, die außenrum komplett vernäht sind, haben nicht länger gehalten. Da ist die Sohle zwar nicht abgefallen, aber sie hat unterm Fuß eine Blase gebildet und wurde nur noch von der Naht gehalten.

Die Adidas Terrex Solo mit Stealth Sohle halten bei mir. Man kann die Stealth Sohle also durchaus so verkleben, dass sie hält, sogar draußen an der Sonne und wenn man damit rumläuft  Nur am ersten Paar ist die Sohle jetzt hauchdünn durchgelatscht und dort wo die Pedalpins sind mittlerweile etwas zerfleddert. Wohlgemerkt hätte ich allerdings in derselben Zeit wahrscheinlich zwei Paar 5.10 gekillt. Ein Bekannter hat dieselben Sohlen aber innerhalb kürzester Zeit gefleddert. Er hat scharfkantige Schrauben-Pins, ich hab stark abgerundete Pins von den Hope F20 Pedalen, oder alternativ Käfigpedale ausm Trialbereich.


----------



## Deleted 348981 (29. Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
habe die Freerider Elements jetzt seit einer Saison in Benutzung und bin sehr zufrieden. Die Sohle hält super, keinereli Schäden bisher. Obwohl die Elements ja diese Cordura/Stoff-Oberfläche haben, konnten selbst gröbste Steine und Dornen bisher da nix kaputt machen...da war ich selbst überrascht.


----------



## mystic83 (7. November 2015)

Hab die neuen Impact low mit MI6 sohle und die halten bei mir schon seit Anfang Saison problemlos! Schlammfahrten all inclusive nie wirklich gepflegt ... Sind quasi wie neu! Die alten Impact hab ich auch noch und die halten jetzt schon die dritte Saison!


----------



## reinera (8. November 2015)

Selbes Problem, die neuen Impact VXI mit MI6 Sohle haben nach kurzer Zeit Löcher von den Pins und lösen sich vom Schuh.

 Der alle Impact mit Stealth Sohle ist nach 4 Jahren vom Schuh aufgearbeitet, aber die Sohle geht noch. 
Reiner


----------



## madre (13. November 2015)

Jup kann ich auch bestätigen. Nach ungefähr 800 km waren die sohlen von meinen Impact VXI durch ...


----------



## Placib87 (27. Juni 2016)

Hab mir nun auch Freerider gekauft, nachdem ich bisher immer mit abgegammelten Asics Joggingschus gefahren bin 

Blöde Frage: Mein Pedal hat 10 inbus-inserts dran, muss ich die wegen der Stealth-Sole abschrauben oder kann das die Sohle ab?

Meine Befürchtung ist noch, dass meine Füße ab 30°C Außentemp.  kochen werden. Viel Belüftung ist ja nicht grad Vorhanden.


----------



## rmaurer (27. Juni 2016)

Placib87 schrieb:


> Hab mir nun auch Freerider gekauft, nachdem ich bisher immer mit abgegammelten Asics Joggingschus gefahren bin
> 
> Blöde Frage: Mein Pedal hat 10 inbus-inserts dran, muss ich die wegen der Stealth-Sole abschrauben oder kann das die Sohle ab?


Naja wenn du ohne Pins fährt hält die Sohle sicher länger, berichte dann aber mal wie weit du gekommen bist!


----------



## ghostmuc (27. Juni 2016)

die Sohle hält sicher länger ohne Pins. Vorallem weil du nicht sonderlich weit fahren kannst im Gelände.

Und ja, es wird sehr warm drin. Aber ist halt doofer Nebeneffekt von Sport


----------



## Deleted 132705 (27. Juni 2016)

eine frage habe ich, hat einer von euch mal die schuhe neu besohlen lassen? hab über onkel google einen bergsteiger händler gefunden, der das wohl macht. laut aussage liege ich dort zwischen 35-65 euro je nach aufwand.

da meine impacts allgemein in gutem zustand sind und nur die sohle im ballenbereich stark abgenutzt ist, bin ich versucht, die einmal mit einer neuen sohle zu versorgen. wäre da über erfahrungsberichte froh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted253406 (29. Juni 2016)

An meinem rechten bildet sich nun nach ca. 1,5 Jahren ein Riss im grauen Material oberhalb der Sohle.
Dazu löst sich (neben diversen anderen Nähten) an der Zehenkappe außen der dicke Faden.
Auch der Verschleiß an der Sohle nimmt rapide zu.
Für den Preis eigentlich ein Witz :-/


----------



## clemsi (29. Juni 2016)

1,5 Jahre? Da ist in der fiveTen'schen Zeitreichnung schon lang über ein Schuhleben überschritten... 
Die sohle der fr contacts bei freunden von mir löst sich bereits nach 4-6 monaten. Die haben schon alle das 2te Paar (reklamiert). Meine schauen noch ganz oke aus, aber ich habe mich auch darauf eingestellt, dass die den Sommer nicht überleben. 

Das krasseste ist aber, dass man (ich& viele andere) diesen Irrsinn mitmacht: 140€ kosten die neuen contacts momentan und halten idR kein Jahr.


----------



## jim_morrison (26. Februar 2017)

Hallo
Meine Five Ten Impact sind nun in etwa 4 Jahre alt. Kann es sein dass der Schuh härter geworden ist (v.a. die Sohle) und deshalb die Pins der Pedalen nicht mehr so gut greifen wie früher? Habt ihr irgendwelche Erfahrungen in dieser Hinsicht machen können? Gruss Jim


----------



## OliRay (27. Februar 2017)

Hab meine Impacts seit 2009! Die Sohle ist natürlich hart, dennoch sieht der Schuh über diese Zeit echt net schlecht aus. Möchte aber bezweifeln, das das ein anderes Modell von 5.10 auch kann. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## jim_morrison (27. Februar 2017)

Ja meine Schuhe sehen auch noch gut aus. Jedoch hane ich irgendwie das Gefühl dass die Sohle hart geworden ist und so die Pins der Pedalen nicht mehr so gut verzahnen. Kann das sein?


----------



## jim_morrison (27. Februar 2017)

Wie sind die five ten im übrigen vom Schnitt her? Habe normalerweise die Grösse 39. Beu meinem alten Impact hane ich die Grösse 39.5 gewählt. Habe jedoch noch nie einen Impact in der Grösse 39 angehabt. Laut einer Tabelle von bikester sollte jedoch der 39er passen. Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit den Grössen machen können ob die Schuhe eher klein geschnitten sind oder nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muckal (27. Februar 2017)

Ich nehm immer eine halbe Nummer größer, 44,5 statt 44, passt.


----------



## jim_morrison (27. Februar 2017)

Könnt ihr auch ähliches vom freerider berichten? Überlege mir ev. den freerider zu kaufen und meinen alten Impact noch zu behalten als Zweitschuh und fürs Grobe..


----------



## Terencehill82 (27. Februar 2017)

Freerider Contact...nach 3 Monaten haben sich die Sohlen gelöst und es waren heftige Löcher im Gummi.
Die normalen Freerider halten schon jahrelang...


----------



## jim_morrison (27. Februar 2017)

Ok genau den wollte ich mir holen. Danke für die Info. Dann wird es doch der Impact.
Würdet ihr den Impact low oder den VXi empfehlen? Mich dünkt, dass der VXi bei den Fersen extrem tief ist und ich wohl im Impact low den besseren Halt habe.
Falls es doch ein Freeride würde, welche Grösse würdet ihr bei einer normalen Schuhgrösse von 39 empfehlen?


----------



## noocelo (27. Februar 2017)

was sagt adidas dazu?


----------



## volki_d (27. Februar 2017)

Meine FiveTen Impact Low werden 2017 drei Jahre alt. Echt unverwüstlich die Teile. Hab sie auch eine halbe Nummer grösser genommen und das passt perfekt. Ein Verhärten der Sohle konnte ich bisher noch nicht feststellen.


----------



## jim_morrison (27. Februar 2017)

Fühlt sich denn die Sohle immernoch an wie am Anfang an? Meiner ist aus dem Jahr 2012 und ich habe das Gefühl dass die Sohle härter geworden ist und somit die Pins nicht mehr so gut haften.


----------



## LsM99 (27. Februar 2017)

jim_morrison schrieb:


> Fühlt sich denn die Sohle immernoch an wie am Anfang an? Meiner ist aus dem Jahr 2012 und ich habe das Gefühl dass die Sohle härter geworden ist und somit die Pins nicht mehr so gut haften.



Könnte daran liegen, dass der Weichmacher der Sohle sich verflüchtigt hat. Kenne das von alten Turnschuhen und Autoreifen ("harte Gummis").


----------



## jim_morrison (27. Februar 2017)

Ja das könnte gut sein. Denke hole mir ein paar neue. Könntet ihr ev. noch einen Tipp abgeben ob ich eher auf den Impact low oder den VXi nehmen soll für Enduro bis Crosscountry Touren?


----------



## c-r (27. Februar 2017)

Ich stell euch mal ne Alternative hier zur Diskusion......... Ich fahr seid letztem Herbst die Moab AM von Vaude, kosten so um die 110€ und sind sau bequem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knarf81 (28. Februar 2017)

jim_morrison schrieb:


> Ja das könnte gut sein. Denke hole mir ein paar neue. Könntet ihr ev. noch einen Tipp abgeben ob ich eher auf den Impact low oder den VXi nehmen soll für Enduro bis Crosscountry Touren?



Hi,

meine Erfahrungen zu dem Impact VXI sind folgende: verdammt guter Grip, bei Mega Verschleiß.
Fahre selber AM, Enduro. Auf dem beigefügten Bild sind meine Impacts zu sehen. Die Schuhe sind gerade mal 800-900km gefahren worden. Der Grip hat sich wesentlich verschlechtert. Anfangs hatte man das Gefühl wie eingeclickt zu sein, das Gefühl schwindet aber nach 500 km. Für den alltäglichen Gebrauch (Hometrail, Tour) würde ich sie nicht empfehlen. Dafür nutze ich den Freerider Elements z.Zt. Der ist auch wasserabweisend und bietet einen guten Halt, bei minimalem Verschleiß...

Gruß Frank


----------



## jim_morrison (28. Februar 2017)

Knarf81 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> meine Erfahrungen zu dem Impact VXI sind folgende: verdammt guter Grip, bei Mega Verschleiß.
> Fahre selber AM, Enduro. Auf dem beigefügten Bild sind meine Impacts zu sehen. Die Schuhe sind gerade mal 800-900km gefahren worden. Der Grip hat sich wesentlich verschlechtert. Anfangs hatte man das Gefühl wie eingeclickt zu sein, das Gefühl schwindet aber nach 500 km. Für den alltäglichen Gebrauch (Hometrail, Tour) würde ich sie nicht empfehlen. Dafür nutze ich den Freerider Elements z.Zt. Der ist auch wasserabweisend und bietet einen guten Halt.
> ...


Hallo Frank
Danke für die Schilderungen.
Morgen erhalte ich den aktuellen Impact low und den VXI. Diese werde ich zusammen mit meinem alten Impact Low anprobieren und dann entscheiden, welchen der beiden ich behalte. Momentan tendiere ich eher zum low statt zum VXI. Ich habe gelesen, dass der VXI bei den Fersen einiges tiefer/flacher gebaut sei als der low. Kann man da Gefahr laufen beim pedalieren hinten mit dem Fuss rauszurutschen mit den Fersen?
Gruss Manu


----------



## jim_morrison (28. Februar 2017)

Je mehr ich über die beiden Schuhe lese, umso mehr tendiere ich zum impact low und nicht zum vxi. Bin schon gespannt wie sich die beiden Schuhe an den Füssen anfühlen.. [emoji1]


----------



## Ruhrblick (28. Februar 2017)

Hi,

hab in den letzten Jahren mittlerweile sowohl den Freerider VXI bzw. den Nachfolger Contact ausprobiert als auch den Freerider Elements.
Die Haltbarkeit war teils extrem unterschiedlich, meine Zufriedenheit mit den Tretern schwankt daher ziemlich. 

Freerider Elements:	  hat 2 Jahre super gehalten, danach war die Sohle "durch", aber der Grip war bis zuletzt spitze und das Obermaterial sah 
							   noch aus wie neu
Freerider Contact:	   schon nach vier Wochen (500km) deutliche Abnutzung, nach zwei Monaten war die Sohle kräftig angenagt, nach drei 
							   Monaten waren die Schuhe hinüber. Zudem löste sich die Sohle seitlich und auf der mittleren Lauffläche ab.



jim_morrison schrieb:


> Kann man da Gefahr laufen beim pedalieren hinten mit dem Fuss rauszurutschen mit den Fersen?


Ist mir bislang erst einmal passiert, daß es mir den Schuh ausgezogen hat auf einem extrem ruppigen Steinfeld, wo ich mit dem linken Fuß irgendwo hängengeblieben bin. Würde sagen, ja, kann passieren. Aber schon eher selten und nicht beim Pedalieren.

Finde den Impact low jedoch deutlich besser geeignet für Enduro, weil der viel enger am Knöchel anliegt und diesen besser schützt. 
Hat auch eine bessere Passform. Fällt allerdings deutlich kleiner aus als die Freerider, warum auch immer, mußte den zweimal zurückschicken, bis ich die richtige Größe rausgefunden hatte. 

Nach drei langen Endurotouren zeigt die Sohle vom Impact bisher null Abrieb und der Grip ist extrem gut. Mal sehen, wie lange er hält. 
Zwei Jahre wäre schon so das, was ich von einem Schuh der Preisklasse erwarte.


----------



## Muckal (28. Februar 2017)

Man muss halt auch wissen, dass die Impact Low im Vergleich z.B. zum Freerider ziemliche Klopper und auch ein Stück schwerer sind. Ich persönlich fahre daheim rum Freerider und im Park/Downhill Impact High. Vielleicht wären auch die Freerider High eine Überlegung wert, da rutscht du nicht raus und der Knöchel ist auch besser geschützt.


----------



## jim_morrison (28. Februar 2017)

Danke für eure Ausführungen. Morgen werde ich die beiden Impacts zu Hause haben und miteinander vergleichen.
Noch eine Frage zu euren Freerider. Habt ihr die eine Nummer grösser kaufen müssen als die Nummer die ihr sonst trägt?
Gruss Manu


----------



## Ruhrblick (1. März 2017)

Freerider trage ich meine reguläre Grösse, nur bei den Impacts liege ich 1,5 Größen drüber


----------



## jim_morrison (1. März 2017)

So habe jetzt beide Impacts hier:




Passen tun beide sehr gut und beide sind sehr bequem. Die Entscheidung fällt mir echt nicht leicht.. [emoji33] 




Preislich liegen sie recht nahe beieinander.
Welchen würdet ihr an meiner Stelle nehmen?
Gruss Jim


----------



## Florent29 (1. März 2017)

jim_morrison schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage zu euren Freerider. Habt ihr die eine Nummer grösser kaufen müssen als die Nummer die ihr sonst trägt?



Nein. Die Freerider fallen eher weit aus.

Sind die Sohlen bei den Vxi und den normalen gleich steif?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jim_morrison (1. März 2017)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Nein. Die Freerider fallen eher weit aus.
> 
> Sind die Sohlen bei den Vxi und den normalen gleich steif?


Also wenn ich an einem Fuss den vxi anhabe und am anderen den low, hat der vxi minim die weichere Sohle als der low. Der low sitzt dafür etwas strammer am Fuss durch die dicke Polsterung.
Aber ist echt nr schwere Entscheidung..


----------



## Florent29 (2. März 2017)

Ich präferiere steifere Sohlen - der Vxi war mir im Laden zu lasch. Witzigerweise ist der Freerider Vxi wiederrum steifer als der normale Freerider. Verwirrend...


----------



## jim_morrison (2. März 2017)

Ja das ist wirklich verwirrend. Tatsache ist aber, dass ich noch den impact low 2 habe. Deshalb frage ich mich, ob ich nicht den vxi nehmen sollte und wenn ich im voraus weiss dass es grob wird, den alten impact anziehen kann..


----------



## Florent29 (2. März 2017)

Sollen das Schuhe für den Bikepark sein oder was?


----------



## jim_morrison (2. März 2017)

Nein ich fahre von xc bis enduro/trail. Bikepark höchst selten. Aber der alte impact war mir stets ein treuer und äusserst bequemer Begleiter...


----------



## jim_morrison (2. März 2017)

Am liebsten würde ich beide behalten, wenn ich schonmal 2 Schuhe in meiner Größe gefunden habe. Aber dafür fahre ich zu wenig und ist der Spass leider zu teuer..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florent29 (2. März 2017)

Mir sind die Impact immer zu klobig - ich habe derzeit drei Paar im Einsatz, ein Freerider, ein Freerider Vxi und ein Freerider ELC. Letztere sind sind wirklich einen Blick wert, sehr vielseitig, dank Lasche etwas robuster als normale Freerider und deutlich steifer.


----------



## jim_morrison (2. März 2017)

Beim Freerider habe ich stets das Problem einen in der passenden Grösse zu finden. Sonst hätte ich einen mitbestellt für den Vergleich. So möchte ich mich jetzt zwischen den Impacts entscheiden.


----------



## Jakten (2. März 2017)

Meine Freerider halten schon 2 Jahre!
Natürlich ist diese Angabe nur heiße Luft da ja die Stunden auf dem Bike entscheidend sind, aber sie sehen nicht so aus als wenn sie morgen auseinander fallen.


----------



## murmel04 (2. März 2017)

Also der VXI ist bei mir der Gummistiefel da wasserdicht.
Im Sommer mit Sonne und hohen Temperaturen möchte ich den nicht fahren.
Wäre mir zu warm.

Ist bei mir der Schuh fürs aktuelle Wetter

Der Impact Low dann wenn trocken ist und dann bis 20 grad.
Dann wird mir auch der zu warm, gerade in schwarz.

Ab 20 grad aufwärts kommt denn der Freerider zum Einsatz


----------



## jim_morrison (2. März 2017)

Das ist ein guter Hinweis, danke. Ich bin allerdings micht so der Regenpilot. Wenn, dann komme ich eher per Zufall in den Regen. Ich tendiere immernoch zum Low, auch wenn ich noch den alten Low im Keller liegen habe. Mals sehen..


----------



## jim_morrison (2. März 2017)

Ist die Belüftung beim VXI viel schlechter als beim Low?


----------



## murmel04 (2. März 2017)

jim_morrison schrieb:


> Ist die Belüftung beim VXI viel schlechter als beim Low?



Ich finde schon.
War für mich die letzten 2 Jahre der Winterschuh wegen wasserdicht und der Wind zieht sich weniger durch, zumindest ist mein Empfinden so.


----------



## jim_morrison (2. März 2017)

Ok dann wird es für mich wohl definitiv der Low. Dann imprägniere ich lieber den und es kommt etwas Luft zu meinen Füssen. Wenn er halt trotzdem nass wird habe ich ja noch den alten Low als ersatz bis der neue trocken ist. Eine andere Variante wäre natürlich den VXI für etwas schlechteres Wetter zu nehmen und den alten Low bei ganz schönem und warmem Wetter. Wie steht es denn mit der Kälte? Hast du wärmere Füsse beim VXI da er geschlossen ist wenn es etwas kälter ist als mit dem Low?


----------



## murmel04 (2. März 2017)

Ja, Füße bleiben auf jedenfall länger warm.


----------



## jim_morrison (3. März 2017)

So Leute, ich hänge nun beide Modelle mehrmals anprobiert. Ergebnis: beide gehen zurück. Dem vxi trau ich nicht so recht, kein gutes Gefühl. Der Low ist irgendwie nicht halb so bequem wie mein alter low.
Morgen werde ich einen Freerider und einen Vaude Moab AM bestellen. Mal sehen ob einer dieser beiden besser passt. Ich melde mich gern wieder wenn ich die beiden habe. Sollte ich bei der Bestellung auf etwas bestimmtes achten (z.b. wegrn der Grösse)?
Gruss Manu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## killerschnauze (4. März 2017)

Den Vaude musste ich 1,5 Größen größer bestellen. Bestell lieber mal ein Paar zusätzlich.


----------



## jim_morrison (4. März 2017)

Danke für den Tipp. Das werde ich machen.. Gruss


----------



## Brewmaster (5. März 2017)

Mein Vaude ist 45 und die Freerider 44,5. Hatte 44 und 45 vom Vaude probiert und hätte, wenn es sie geben würde dort auch 44,5 genommen.

Kleiner Nachtrag: Die Vaude Moab kleben wie die Freerider, hatte sogar das Gefühl es wäre noch stärker.


----------



## vitaminc (5. März 2017)

Impact Low, bin jetzt im 4ten Jahr, hab vor paar Monaten zur Reparatur mit ShoeGloo ansetzen müssen da sich die Sohle gelöst hat. 
Seitdem wieder alles TipTop, aber klar, den gleichen Grip wie bei nem neuen Impact hat man natürlich bei so nem alten Schuh nicht.

Freerider, hab ich mir als 2t-Paar zugelegt, eigentlich für die wärmeren Tage, schwitze im Sommer aber darin genauso wie in den Impacts. Grip war anfangs nicht wirklich besser als mit den alten Impacts. Die weiche Sohle liegt mir nicht so gut, sieht nicht ganz so klobig aus, schützt auch nicht so gut.


----------

